# Chemical Guys Extreme Top-Coat Sealant & XXX Wax



## Andy_Green (Oct 27, 2005)

So i've bought some Chemical Guys Extreme Top-Coat Sealant and also some XXX Hardcore Paste Wax from CleanYourCar, wanting to ask for any recommendations for prep work and applying these two products.

Plan is to wash, clay the entire car, wash again and then apply the top-coat sealant, then a layer of the XXX wax. First question; time depending i might double up on one, which would be more benefical applying more than the one layer, i.e. the sealant or the wax (more interested in durability than out and out shine)?

Second question; whats the best method of applying these products, foam applicator or microfibre? Removing the two i'm working on using a microfibre with an occasional misting of QD to help things along.

Think thats about it to be honest, any other hints/tips would be appreciated. Im quite looking forward to using these two products after reading the reviews....


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

I would be tempted to preceed these two products with a glaze to add a little extra wettness and gloss to the shine - Chemical Guys E~Z Glaze with Acryllic Shine II is an excellent choice is it sets the paint up nicely for a sealent and/or wax to top. 

If you were to double up on one of the LSPs, personally I would double up on the XXX wax. Spit-shine the wax in application: apply a layer to a panel, say the bonnet and let the residue dry to a light haze. Then don't remove the residuem but spray it with a light misting of a QD spray. Then apply a second coat of wax straight over the top, working the second layer gently until the QD droplets disappear. Then remove the residue. 

My personal preference for applying products is foam applicator pads, just make sure the surface is completely clean and free from dust and grit. A quick spritz down with a QD helps to ensure this.


----------



## BRUN (May 13, 2006)

personally id double up on the sealant, only for the reason that once you have put the wax on, thats it, you cant apply another coat of sealant if you wanted to as it wouldnt last, and you can add as many coats of wax as you want maybe in a weeks time or so

i use the normal round yellow foam applicators, ive not found anything yet thats as good regardless of cost


----------



## AR-CoolC (Feb 9, 2006)

IIRC the sealent has mild cleaning abrasives in it, so a second layer would remove the first one anyway (please correct me if I'm wrong Tim or Dave).

Have ago at spit shining the XXX


----------



## CleanYourCar (Jan 23, 2006)

Oh crickey, now you are asking. Without checking I belive it doesn't. It a amino functional resin which means you can layer it. It's a similar product to the Poorboys EX, so basically you are getting the warmth and depth of Carnauba with extra protection. 

Andy, you won't need any QD to remove any of the chemical guys products. They go on easy and come of even better!

Did I mention the Extreme top coat is my aall time favourite smelling product  bit random I know but thought I would share that with you


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

IIRC, Poorboys EX and Poorboys EX-P contain no cleaners, so if its similar then it also should not contain cleaners. The reason I double up on the wax stage always is that I find that by spit-shining waxes I can get a superior finish looks wise to just a single layer of wax over two sealent layers.


----------



## wilbz11 (Jun 23, 2006)

just topped up the layer of xxx i put on last week and all i can say is wow 
this stuff looks even better once its been layered! no pics though cos its just started raining


----------



## david g (Dec 14, 2005)

In my opinion the M seal topped with XXX is the best combo and both of these can be layered as well


----------



## willjordan7 (Mar 31, 2006)

I've done what Dave kg has suggested and am very impressed with the results although after the ez glaze I was tempted to leave it the shine was unreal!!!!!!!


----------



## david g (Dec 14, 2005)

One of my regular customers swears by the Ez glaze followed by M seal and finally XXX ,he says the level of gloss is amazing


----------



## Nick666 (Apr 7, 2006)

I actually found XXX a bit hard to buff off again, but I've only tried it once and suspect I might have layered it still a bit too thick so I'm going to have another go tomorrow. Not 100% sure about the TopCoat but M-Seal AND EZ-Glaze are absolutely brilliant and dead easy to buff off again (esp the glaze!) ... star products definitely.


----------



## giarc (Feb 8, 2006)

Must be to think Nick? I have left mine cure for 10 minutes, short period i know but it was in sun. It wiped off as easy as it went on!


----------



## david g (Dec 14, 2005)

Nick666 said:


> I actually found XXX a bit hard to buff off again, but I've only tried it once and suspect I might have layered it still a bit too thick so I'm going to have another go tomorrow. Not 100% sure about the TopCoat but M-Seal AND EZ-Glaze are absolutely brilliant and dead easy to buff off again (esp the glaze!) ... star products definitely.


How are you applying the XXX and how long do you leave it for 
I normally apply it via a microfiber applicator pad ,do a small section at a time and buff straight off,i dont leave it to haze too lonng


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

willjordan7 said:


> I've done what Dave kg has suggested and am very impressed with the results although after the ez glaze I was tempted to leave it the shine was unreal!!!!!!!


Glad to hear you're pleased with the results... The gloss left by the E~Z is very impressive I find, and sets the paint up really nicely to be topped with M-Seal or XXX or both. :thumb:


----------



## Nick666 (Apr 7, 2006)

Yea, it might have been left on too long I guess... I used a meg's foam pad to put it on, as you may have noticed I've just ordered some microfibre ones with the last lot so I'll give it a go with one of those instead when it gets here


----------



## CleanYourCar (Jan 23, 2006)

Wait to you try factory seal for ease of use  this stuff comes off sooo easy. Adding a layer of either the M or F seal would definately make XXX removal easier though. However I'd still say XXX is such a easy wax to both apply and remove even without.


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

david g said:


> How are you applying the XXX and how long do you leave it for
> I normally apply it via a microfiber applicator pad ,do a small section at a time and buff straight off,i dont leave it to haze too lonng


Thats what I do, no bonding time at all, just apply then buff off and it works a treat.


----------



## david g (Dec 14, 2005)

Works great that way espeacially in the heat :thumb:


----------



## Nick666 (Apr 7, 2006)

Hmm, ok thats what I'll try tomorrow - I'll post up how I get on... maybe I was just getting spoilt by the total ease of buffing off the EZGlaze and M-seal


----------

